# Middle-earth road signs!



## Talierin (Jan 14, 2003)

*Heehee*

This is too funny!


----------



## Isenho (Jan 14, 2003)

lol lol lol, is this real of computer made with a real background? lol, none the less, great! thanks for sharing


----------



## Celebthôl (Jan 14, 2003)

HAHA if its real did you find it? and if you did where?


----------



## Éomond (Jan 14, 2003)

HAHAHAHAAHAHehehehehe*hiccup* that's awsome! It's so funny.


----------



## Talierin (Jan 14, 2003)

My sister found it somewhere and sent it to me, heehee


----------



## *Lady Arwen* (Jan 14, 2003)

I had seen that picture before, but everytime I see it I still laugh. 
Another site were you can find those kinds of pictures

Greenleaf Greenleaf


----------



## MacAddict (Jan 14, 2003)

Thats just too funny *laughs himself too tears*. I want that sign in my room.

~MacAddict


----------



## Aerin (Jan 14, 2003)

I want to put that sign on my door... and one of the Balrog on my sister's....

*is still laughing*


----------



## Ascamaciliel (Jan 14, 2003)

MacAddict that sight was hilarious! Nice job!


----------



## Talierin (Jan 15, 2003)

Behold! the printable version, made by fabulous me!  

http://www.eastofthewoods.com/photoshop/gandalfsign.jpg


----------



## MacAddict (Jan 15, 2003)

I have begun work on something like this. "Orc Xing" or "Ent Xing". soon to be completed (i hope).

~MacAddict

Note: good job Tal!


----------



## Talierin (Jan 16, 2003)

I have dibs on Hobbit Xing!


----------



## *Lady Arwen* (Jan 16, 2003)

Loved the avatar Talierin


----------



## Dragon (Jan 16, 2003)

so cool, I think I might print that out and put it on my door


----------



## 33Peregrin (Jan 16, 2003)

Thats Great!!!!!!!! Ha ha hee hee!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Talierin (Jan 18, 2003)

new one! http://www.eastofthewoods.com/photoshop/fellowshipxing.jpg


----------



## Dragon (Jan 18, 2003)

heeeheeeheee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Éomond (Jan 18, 2003)

That one is so funny! I like the other more but this one is still great!


----------



## Anamatar IV (Jan 18, 2003)

I am getting the feeling that you didn't do those with JUST photoshop, tal

You did those with the stylus and what you call it that you paint by hand, right?

And what is this site MacAddict had posted that I can't see anywhere?


----------



## Aerin (Jan 18, 2003)

Gandalf is printed out and currently waiting for some means to fasten him to my door... *is annoyed that tape will ruin the door*

Tal, could you purdy pwease make one of the Balrog for my sister's door?


----------



## Talierin (Jan 18, 2003)

No, it's all photoshop... I swiped the figures off a wallpaper I found somewheres, heehee, and erased around them and made them black, all by mouse!


----------



## Talierin (Jan 19, 2003)

This one's for Aerin! *note: I am a no-winger, but this was the best pic I could find *

http://www.eastofthewoods.com/photoshop/balrogxing.jpg


----------



## 33Peregrin (Jan 20, 2003)

Gandalf is on my door!!!!! Glued on cardboard then hung. It looks cool. And funny. The Balrog one will go great on my brother's door!!!!!!


----------



## Sarah (Jan 20, 2003)

i made a gollum one but the attatchment won't show up


----------



## Isenho (Jan 20, 2003)

hahah great ones! so cool! ha! HA!


----------



## MacAddict (Feb 18, 2003)

*Reawaking....*

After a long period of inactiveity i have a new sign!!! Stare and be amazed!!!!!



~MacAddict


----------



## Anira the Elf (Feb 19, 2003)

nice. i love all of them!!!  kudos to u, MacAddict!!!


----------



## spirit (Mar 21, 2003)

yea. i like the first one of gandalf and the one gith legolas legolas- one wig to rule them all


----------



## Ledreanne313 (Apr 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by *Lady Arwen* _
> *I had seen that picture before, but everytime I see it I still laugh.
> Another site were you can find those kinds of pictures
> 
> Greenleaf Greenleaf *



If you go to that website: Go Home, and click on Guest book. Read the post writen by Person. That person is me. That will tell you what I think of that stupid website. And yes, that sign was hilarious!

Anne


----------



## BranMuffin (May 8, 2003)

wow thats some funny stuff

they need to make one "watch for falling orcs"


----------



## Lúthien Séregon (May 10, 2003)

Here it is!


----------



## BranMuffin (May 12, 2003)

alright!!!

now need one for "mountain may ice before cave" maybe with Sauron saying it like a spell.


----------



## VioletFalcon129 (May 26, 2003)

You should do "bridge( or staircase) may fall apart" with the stairs falling over with Frodo and Aragorn on it. Go ahead. tell me it's stupid. i think it would be funny. But of course someone besides me has to make it. I haven't the foggiest on how...

Raen


----------

